# Looking for honest opinions... ...



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

So I'm looking for some honest opinions and I figured this would be the place to ask. Right now I have an H&K P2000 .40 (Thumper), and a Walther PK380. My HK is my EDC gun and I'm presently waiting for the 380 to be returned from Walther as it is sick and had to go back. I bought it new and really like the way it shoots, when it's not acting up, but I'm wondering about getting a 9mm. If I'm not happy ill trade the 380 in to help with my next purchase and I'd like opinions about 9mm other than Glocks. I don't really like the way they feel in my hand. I've been looking at a Sig P239, P227 Carry, H&K P2000sk, or Walther PPS. I'm hesitant about another Walther though because of the problems with the 380. The Sigs and P2000sk are small enough that I can use them for a CCW and I've heard good things about them. So what are y'all's opinions on 9mms and what makes you like or dislike them. Eventually I'd like to get into competitions and I've read that a 9mm is good all around for those. So I'll shut my trap and look forward to your thoughts. Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You're looking at some quality arms there so it's clear that you are not interested much in the cheaper stuff. That being said, a Glock is a fine combat handgun. However if it doesn't fit your needs then others may. The Smith and Wesson M&P 9 series is an excellent platform and has among the best ergonomics in feel and handling you will encounter. Consider their full size 9mm versions with the 4.25" barrel. Then there is the Springfield XD series. Lots of different variants there to checkout. Ruger has some excellent entries worth your consideration.

These are starters and there are more. Try to attend a major gun show where you can handle a wide variety of pistols in 9mm and to narrow down your candidate selections. Then try to rent these at local ranges to see which ones work best for you. Stay with quality and you should be fine.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Southernboy. There's a gun show in town this weekend and I think I'm going to drag my buddy out there with me before hitting the range. I was able to go shoot this morning before work and I hope I can find something that feels as good as my Thumper.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

My wife has a ruger sr9c , its a little tank. The 9mm will return the desired effect, some of the hot +p, and +p+ loads are quite good. I have some british L7A1 loads that are nasty hot. I have 2 hi powers, a inglis and a mark lll that has been to novaks.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

One thing I like about my HK is that it feels like a tank also. Like it could get beat around, dirty, and nasty and still put the rounds right where I want or need them. I must admit, the HiPower looks like a great gun. I've never gotten to shoot one but I always remember reading about them when I was a kid. It's just from everything I've read a Sig will do exactly what I need. Not to mention Jethro Gibbs carries a P228 or P229 on NCIS. Yeah. I went there. But I digress. The bad thing is that there is only 1 range in town and they rent a lot of Glocks and Rugers but only 1 Sig I think. I've even looked at an SP2022 but it's a little big. I'll just keep carrying Thumper with me if that's the case. But thanks guys and please keep the opinions coming!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It seems you prefer high quality hammer fired pistols. I'd give the Beretta PX4 Storm compact a look and see what you think. It's a good one.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes sir. I prefer hammer fired to striker fired. I've just always shot those. I'm not opposed to a striker fired pistol though. I like the Walther PPQ, and P99. As for high quality yes. But high quality doesn't have to mean high priced. I paid $500 for my HK used and I've seen several of the Sigs used for around that price. I'll have to give the PX4 Storm compact a look. I've seen one of the bigger ones but haven't had a chance to shoot either.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I do not have HK or Sig. Both quality arms. I will throw out a thought though. I recently got a S&W 3rd gen semiauto. A 6906. It is slightly longer but slimmer than my M&P9c. Actually nicer to carry. Traditional DA/SA trigger. Built like a tank, but with alloy frame, still lighter than am all steel gun. I have become a fan. 
My point is not "go get one", but while the price on these is rising, good quality used pistols are out there that may meet your needs also. 
I got a deal, I got mine for $250 sans mags. $325 after buying 3 mags. 
Good luck, sir


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ, If you want to carry, get a PO-1 (Metal frame) or a P0-7 (Poly frame). Of the ones that I have shot, much better trigger and lots more gun for the money than Sigs.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Bersa 9MM handguns may be something to check out. You will find these to be well made and not all that expensive.

Bersa


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I also have a sig 226 enhanced elite, its a very well made handgun, and very accurate. The short reset trigger is also nice.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sig P239, P227 Carry, H&K P2000sk, or Walther PPS... Geez

The PPS is a nice carry piece I wouldn't be hesitant about buying it, the PK380 is kinda new and bound to not be perfect. The P239 is all metal I believe will make it harder to carry just as the P227 is. H&Ks are also abit difficult to carry, I had a USP-Compact in 9mm and compact is not the term I would use to describe it if I had made that gun. I'd get the P2000sk tho if you decide out of the options you listed.

9mm is a great caliber, there are other choices you may want to consider, the S&W shield is a fantastic carry gun, tho I do not own one I recommend it. Also though I think XDs are ugly, the new XDs in .45 is coming back soon (they had problems), looks like it might be right in your upper echelon price range.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a big fan of Sig and I think I know own 5 of them. My P239 in .357 Sig is my favorite but it is kind of heavy for no more capacity than it has. I just bought a P229SAS in 9mm that I am really liking. It is a newer model and has 15 round mags. The E2 grips make this gun look and carry smaller than my regular P229 .357 Sig and it shoots great. It has the short reset trigger also. But I have to say the Sig I carry the most is my P238 in .380. It is a great shooter and I can carry it no matter how I am dressed. My P938 is also a great shooter and not much bigger if you must go with 9mm. I am not a fan of plastic guns at all and there are some fine guns out there. I figure I am never going to sell any of my guns and the metal guns make for a better investment.















This is the 9mm P229SAS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One thing - realize that your 380 Walther and the 22 caliber Walther are not "rea" Walthers. They are made by the airgun company that owns Walther. They just put the Walther name on it. They are not even made at the same plant.

I've seen enough complaints about the PK380 that I wouldn't get one, personally. The PPS, P99 and PPQ are "real" Walthers and en entirely different animal. 

I would suggest looking at the S&W M&P Shield, though.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> One thing - realize that your 380 Walther and the 22 caliber Walther are not "rea" Walthers. They are made by the airgun company that owns Walther. They just put the Walther name on it. They are not even made at the same plant....


That is not what I have found. The Walther PK380 does have a connection with Smith & Wesson.

The airgun company you must be talking about is Umarex which merged with Walther in 1993.
About Walther Arms

Also note that Umarex USA is a separate operating division specializing in distributing airguns in the USA.

Beyond this, the corporate structure of who-owns-who becomes confusing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

qwiksdraw said:


> That is not what I have found. The Walther PK380 does have a connection with Smith & Wesson.
> 
> The airgun company you must be talking about is Umarex which merged with Walther in 1993.
> About Walther Arms
> ...


S&W makes the PPK for Walther here in the USA. S&W was also the main imported for Walther for years (that recently ended, finally - but they are still making the PPKs). As the importer, their name (S&W) had to be placed either on the frame or slide of the guns imported from Germany. Most of the guns had it put on the slide. People saw that and just assumed that S&W owned Walther, or that S&W made the gun. Not true.

The PPK and the polymer PK380 are not the same gun. The polymer PK380 is made in Germany and imported into the USA. But, it is not made at the main Walther plant. It is made by Umarex, the company that bought Walther. Unarex makes airguns and 22s mostly. The Pk380 is NOT a "real" Walther, and the quality is not there compared to what is considered "real" Walthers that are made at the main Walther plant.

The quality of the PK380 and P22 is not the same as other Walthers. Even Walther nuts at the Walther Forum know this. Thos etwo guns are not looked at very favorably. The Walther 22lr bullpup was made by Umarex as well.

At one time, I was hugely into the P99, so I know a bit about Walther. Plus, I've been a long time member of the Walther Forum website.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm with Smitty79 and his recommendation for the CZ PO-1. My second choice would be the SIG P227. 

With all the recent changes in modern 9 x 19mm ammunition; there ain't, 'spitting distance' between carrying a 9mm or a 40 S&W. The 9mm is simply easier to handle at speed! I'm presently carrying an older (and better made) Glock Model 19; I do a lot of shooting; and I'm perfectly comfortable with both the size and power of this pistol. 

This said: For self-defense I wouldn't carry any, 'primary pistol' smaller than a compact frame 9 x 19mm. By the way I think you're smart to stay away from new Glocks; my own former love affair with Glock has been over for quite some time, now. 

(How was that? Honest enough for ya!) :mrgreen:


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

As I said, honest opinions. Thanks guys. I do agree about the PK380. I sent it in to Walther for FTE problems and just got it back. Now I'm having failure to load problems. I think it may be the ammo though. I have looked at the sig P238 and I like it but I think I'd prefer the P938 simply because it's a 9mm. I did get to shoot a buddy's M&P .40 and I just wasn't thrilled. But it's not a shield. Other than size what is the difference? Again, thanks a lot for the opinions.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Deacon, I carry a H&K USPc40. It is very similar to the P2000. 

Glocks don't fit me, either; I find the USP sized frame does fit me, at least in single action mode. I carried a P2000 for a couple years before I retired and liked it as well, but I personally don't care for the DAO feature. 

The 9x19 version is the same size and only fractionally different in weight. I should think it would suit you for a 9mm pistol very well. If that sounds like faint praise, the grumpy old man is not a 9x19 aficionado.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol! I do concur Mr Montomery. I will most likely carry my p2000 when I wear baggy enough clothes. I have narrowed down the options to the P239 and an S&W M&P9c. I found the P239 used for $550 and the M&P for $600. The only thing about the M&P though is that my buddy who would sell it tom is going to throw in a Walther P22 plinker included in the price. I've shot an M&P .40 FS that another buddy has and I do like it but it is striker fired and it would be my first of that style. I haven't gotten to shoot the P239 but I have held one and compared the size to my P2000. The 239 is a bit heavier and I think I'd prefer more capacity than the 8+1 it holds. The M&P is 12+1. Plus getting a .22 plinker with it is enticing. I think I know what I'll do but once again I'd like to hear what y'all would do. Cheers and I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------

